
Ask HN: Thesis writing – LaTeX vs. word - _lpa_
I am in the process of writing my thesis, which has moderate mathematical content. I am most comfortable writing these kind of documents in LaTeX. However, my supervisor (who is less technical) is in favour of word. The ability to track changes, plus his familiarity with the program, are the important factors.<p>Does anyone know of any way to reliably convert latex documents into word? Or some other solution?
======
Davidbrcz
Have a look at pandoc.

And you should definitively go for LaTeX

